# Don't feed the Tarpon



## bmckenney (Jul 14, 2015)

My brother got this picture of his friends daughter. Location is Key West. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Salty-Noob (Jun 9, 2015)

I did it as well earlier this year.

They sit in the marina and get fat

That looks like a little one


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.robbies.com/videos.htm?utm_source=fla-keys.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=FKDC

webcam from Robbies....you can watch em swim.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

We first stopped there in 1989. Robbie was a commercial amberjack fishermen and at the time they were wiping out the tremendous site just offshore called The Hump. Robbie considered those dock tarpon to be his pets, you could feed them but don't put a hook in the water, or he would hurt someone. He kept saying, "Read my lips." My dad was there and got a little disgusted with him. I dangled a silver gum wrapper in the air, and a 60-pounder jumped up and scraped a little patch on my hand. Back then it was just a few commercial fishing boats. Today it's a tourist destination, they rent kayaks and sell trinkets and such. The food was great at the restaurant even back then. Still the best breakfast in the Keys. We've seen and talked to writer Carl Hiassen while eating breakfast there, he lives in Islamorada.

Here's video of a dumb oaf REALLY getting chewed up there, by a 100-pounder. I hope he had fun at the ER. Those wounds heal slowly, when you have tarpon slime imbedded in your skin.


----------

